
How NLP helps Mattermark find business opps – A conversation with Samiur Rahman - samiur1204
http://techemergence.com/how-natural-language-processing-helps-mattermark-find-business-opps-a-conversation-with-samiur-rahman/
======
sdebrule
Grass-fed rib eye comment re: Instacart search was painfully real.

